# So... when are you supposed to play with them?



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Well okay, I'm a little bit confused at the moment :? 
I know hedgies are nocturnal, most active when it's dark ect. I've read that you should only get them out during the day if you're just gonna let them sleep on you... fair enough. But.... when do people do _active_ stuff with their hedgehogs? Baths, play time, ect? How does it relate to their light schedule? Obviously you wouldn't want to let it run around the house in pitch darkness, but if it's light doesn't that make it "daytime" to them?

Like, if somebody has light on their hedgies from 9am-11pm, what time in there is ideal for awake hanging out time? Or am I totally overthinking the whole thing...?

Also, semi-related, but how dark is "dark" to them? Like, if I have a light directly on my girl's cage for the 12-14 hours and then switch to a dim lamp on the other side of the room, should I be covering the cage with a blanket or something or will that be dark enough that it wouldn't mess up her sleep cycle or whatever?

Sorry about all the questions, I'm bringing my baby home on Saturday and I think I'm having pre-hedgehog jitters @[email protected]


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Evening is the best time, although hedgehogs will be fine if taken out during the day. You don't absolutely have to have them sleeping, just allow them the option during that time - you shouldn't be forcing constant stimulation on them when they would otherwise be sleeping. A lot of hedgehogs will be more disgruntled in the morning or early afternoon compared to late afternoon or evening, so just go by how your hedgehog reacts to figure out what time works best for taking them out during the day.

Most hedgehogs won't be active at all until it's completely dark, so if you're going to have a low light on in the room after their "nighttime" hours start, you should cover the cage so it doesn't get in the way of them being active a normal amount. If you happen to have them out for bonding and it's after their nighttime begins, having a light on isn't a problem.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

I was confused by this too, but after a week I'm getting more familiar with 'hedgehog awake time', which seems to be 10pm- 7am.
So I get up in the early morning, 6am or so, to clean her cage, give her quick 1/2 hour hello, maybe a snack then time for her to go to bed. It's not till 9pm or later that I take her out for some extended play time, maybe a bath, before I end up going to bed.
It's quite perfect for me as I work long hours during the day and need something to chill out to once I get home.


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I guess it makes sense that the time they like to be taken out is mostly dependent on the hedgehog... I'll just have to see what she likes best :>


----------



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

You should take them out in the evening at...around a certain time everyday this way they can get used to being woken up. You should bond with your hedgehog for at least 30 min. everyday to make sure your relationship stays as good as new and to keep them healthy and happy. Hope i helped!


----------

